#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Saphir/Ecrin Manual

## Bang Gaol

Hey guys,


Is there anyone of you who has the manual book for saphir or ecrin? I have project using this software, but I have difficulties to do the interpretation. can somebody upload the link?  :Smile: 

(Not DFA of ecrin, like has been uploaded in the same topic)See More: Saphir/Ecrin Manual

----------


## kamal-shawqi

All tutorials of KAPPA Ecrin are uploaded at their websitr: Kappaeng.com

You won't have any more tutorials than them. I was told this by KAPPA 
Co. itself.

Thanks,

----------


## Bang Gaol

Thanks Kamal...

----------


## numatetri

> All tutorials of KAPPA Ecrin are uploaded at their websitr: Kappaeng.com
> 
> You won't have any more tutorials than them. I was told this by KAPPA 
> Co. itself.
> 
> Thanks,



Hey guys,
Is there anyone of you who has the manual book for saphir or ecrin? I have project using this software, but I have difficulties to do the interpretation. can somebody upload the link?

----------


## abdul.haseeb

> Hey guys,
> Is there anyone of you who has the manual book for saphir or ecrin? I have project using this software, but I have difficulties to do the interpretation. can somebody upload the link? 
> 
> (Not DFA of ecrin, like has been uploaded in the same topic)



Dear You may find the Ecrin Manual by follow the below link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Haseeb

----------


## kochichiro

If you have problem with well test analysis send me the file - maybe I can help you.

My mail is: kochichiro@mail.ru

----------


## Bang Gaol

I will, kochichiro. Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## baouche

PLease I have a problem with license emeraude. after install emeraude dosn'r work correctly. what's the problem. Yours

----------


## JuanK

Thanks a lot Mr. Abdul.Haseeb for your contribution.
Could you please upload again the Ecrin manual? the link is broken.
Tanks for your attention

----------


## nazia.siddiqui7

Thank you Very Much Abdul.haseeb.

You have uploaded Sapgs01 and Sapgs07, could please also load sapgs02 to sapgs06.

Thank you,

----------


## braindrain

> Dear You may find the Ecrin Manual by follow the below link.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Link is dead please upload again sir....................thanks.

----------


## paolomaldini

link off

----------


## nizam144

Hi,



Please find...See More: Saphir/Ecrin Manual

----------


## rhett21

Hello do you have the Ecrin program? I want to learn about it. No idea what it is but i will try. I am mastering at the same time eclipse and petrel. Thank you so much! Just wanted to ready myself for my career. Thank you so much





> Hey guys,
> Is there anyone of you who has the manual book for saphir or ecrin? I have project using this software, but I have difficulties to do the interpretation. can somebody upload the link? 
> 
> (Not DFA of ecrin, like has been uploaded in the same topic)

----------


## Didik Hartadi

> Hi,
> 
> Please find...



Thank You

----------

